# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: Molinari Review: New Journal and Call for Papers

## Lucille

http://www.strike-the-root.com/molin...all-for-papers




> Roderick Long has introduced a new forum for libertarian research and publication.


http://bleedingheartlibertarians.com...ll-for-papers/




> The Molinari Institute is pleased to announce a new interdisciplinary, open-access libertarian academic journal, the MOLINARI REVIEW, edited by me.
> 
> Were looking for articles, sympathetic or critical, in and on the libertarian tradition, broadly understood as including classical liberalism, individualist anarchism, social anarchism, anarcho-capitalism, anarcho-communism, anarcho-syndicalism, anarcha-feminism, panarchism, voluntaryism, mutualism, agorism, distributism, Austrianism, Georgism, public choice, and beyond  essentially, everything from Emma Goldman to Ayn Rand, C. L. R. James to F. A. Hayek, Alexis de Tocqueville to Michel Foucault.
> 
> (We see exciting affiliations among these strands of the libertarian tradition; but you dont have to agree with us about that to publish in our pages.)
> 
> Disciplines in which we expect to publish include philosophy, political science, economics, history, sociology, psychology, anthropology, theology, ecology, literature, and law.
> 
> We aim to enhance the visibility of libertarian scholarship, to expand the boundaries of traditional libertarian discussion, and to provide a home for cutting-edge research in the theory and practice of human liberty.
> ...

----------

